# Fuente regulable 0-250V 0-2.5A serie.



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2009)

bueno, posteo el esquema del regulador que estoy desarrollando como para ver diferentes opiniones y para discutir siertas dudas...
el regulador lo hice con MOSFETS por el hecho de no conseguir transistores bipolares de alta tension (+450V) y para evitar problemas por segunda ruptura, a simple vista es un regulador paso serie seguidor de source, con los gate alimentados por una fuente de corriente y el VAS referido a masa cuya carga es precisamente la fuente de corriente, el lazo cerrado de tension y corriente opte hacerlo mediante OPAMPS, uno para tension, uno para corriente (con un pre a su entrada).. a la entrada de este regulador se encuentra un sistema estabilizador que aumenta o disminuye la tension de alimentacion dependiendo de la diferencia de tension entre entrada y salida, para mantener la disipacion a valores relativamente bajos, en total son 6 pasos de 60V cada uno que se van sumando para ir aumentando o disminuyendo la tension de entrada del regulador, todavia no lo ensayo... funcionará?....


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-reg-0-1000vdc-1a-10447/#post54682
Tal vez te dé otra visión.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2009)

te agradezco elaficionado, pero la idea era hacerlo con componentes discretos y conseguibles, ademas debe ser regulable en tension y corriente, es para una fuente de laboratorio de muy bajo riple, y con bipolares se hace casi imposible hacerlo ya que en el peor caso tendre 2.5A y 0V de salida, teniendo que disipar 750w continuos (por mas que haya esa estabilizacion que acomoda la tension de entrada para bajar esa disipacion...) el tema es que con bipolares de 400v (todavia no pude conseguir) no tengo garantizado mas de 10w por capsula a esa tension (segunda ruptura)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2009)

Algunos bipolares interesantes:

MJW18020
MJL4281A
BUX98A
BUX348 (300W)
BUF460AV
BUF420AW

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 22, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Algunos bipolares interesantes:
> 
> MJW18020
> MJL4281A
> ...



tacomoton, si son interesantes, pero el tema con los bipolares es el problema de la segunda ruptura, si te fijas, el BUF460AV que es de 80A y 450V (montaje ISOTOP) tiene una disipacion de colector de 270w y sin embargo a 300V de caida solo puede disipar 18w (60mA) entonces, para poder tener 2.5A en cortocircuito y con bipolares debería poner de esos ISOTOP 42 transistores... lo cual no se justifica pero NI AHI.... en cambio los transistores mosfet carecen de segunda ruptura, y la disipacion de drain no depende de la tension sobre el transistor, como ejemplo, el IRFP450, que es de 14A 500V, a 300V tiene una capacidad de conduccion de 633mA, lo que quiere decir que puede disipar 190W (a 25ºC) sin quemarse....... ademas, la corriente de mantenimiento del driver es muuuy baja, de hecho la fuente de corriente esta ajustada a 3.8mA...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 27, 2009)

bueno, aca posteo el diseño completo con PCBs para hacer el aporte completo, el regulador funciona al pelo. funciona muy bien el limite de corriente regulable, tambien funciona muy bien la proteccion de sobrecorriente de los mosfet (no tiene mucha ciencia eso) y regula muy bien por tension tambien,con un ripple de tension menor que 10mVrms a 250V y 2,5A. esta hecho bien simple, sin integrados raros ni nada por el estilo, los transistores estan todos montados sobre una barra de aluminio de 1´ x 1´ y del largo que aparece en el PCB, esta barra se debe adosar a un perfil importante (yo personalmente use un perfil ZD20 de aluel, cortado a 20Cm) y todo esto soplado con una turbina de 120x120x38mm
lo unico que no publico es el estabilizador de entrada al regulador, ya que no es parte de mi desarrollo.


----------



## sokax (Sep 9, 2010)

muchas gracias compadre andaba buscando una fuente de 400w pero esta se pasa (650w total) pero como es regulable me servira, eso espero, tmbien espero no sea muy cara su elaboracion


----------



## edukey (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola hazard_1998 una consulta sobre la fuente que estas posteando ya que esta muy interesante y a mi me es muy util en el taller en el Zip ay dos PDF el que dice "regulador serie control.pdf" en los conectores CN3 y CN6 que van conectados? 
espero tu respuesta ya que estoy con las ganas de armarme esta fuente 
Gracias


----------



## Vin (Jun 24, 2011)

No sería más sencillo usar un variac?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 24, 2011)

edukey dijo:


> Hola hazard_1998 una consulta sobre la fuente que estas posteando ya que esta muy interesante y a mi me es muy util en el taller en el Zip ay dos PDF el que dice "regulador serie control.pdf" en los conectores CN3 y CN6 que van conectados?
> espero tu respuesta ya que estoy con las ganas de armarme esta fuente
> Gracias




en esos conectores van los potenciometros de 10K para regular tension o corriente, CN3 es el pote de tension y CN6 es el pote de corriente.



Vin dijo:


> No sería más sencillo usar un variac?


si, sencillo seria, pero no queda estabilizada ni ahi la tension, no hay rechazo al ripple, y como si fuera poco, no se puede limitar la corriente...


----------



## edukey (Jun 24, 2011)

Mil gracias por la respuesta hazard_1998 estoy muy agradecido


----------



## murrayy (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola hazard_1998 queria preguntarte por el estabilizador de entrada porque por lo que entiendo lo conectas en los terminales CN1 y CN5, ¿Pero como es? ¿De que consta? Seria que tomos los 220v de alterna, los rectifico y los conecto en esos terminales?

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 14, 2011)

murrayy dijo:


> Hola hazard_1998 queria preguntarte por el estabilizador de entrada porque por lo que entiendo lo conectas en los terminales CN1 y CN5, ¿Pero como es? ¿De que consta? Seria que tomos los 220v de alterna, los rectifico y los conecto en esos terminales?
> 
> Saludos.


primeramente, te comento que el regulador esta aislado de linea mediante un transformador,
a su vez el secundario del transformador estaba construido con una serie de derivaciones con pasos de a 60Vca, y a travez de un microcontrolador, medía la tension entre entrada y salida del regulador serie, para controlar una serie de reles en cascada, que conmutaban entre un paso y otro para subir o bajar la tension de entrada al regulador segun haga falta.

así lo hice en su momento, pero la placa con el micro controlador no es de diseño mio, sino que lo hizo un amigo.


----------



## ap903827 (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola a todos, llevo poco tiempo en el foro y he visto esta fuente la cual me gustaría realizar, a pesar de que ha pasado bastante tiempo desde que se publicó éste articulo quisiera preguntar a *hazard_1998* si podría publicar algunos valores que no reconozco por ejemplo: *R12* no sé si es de *R 3W 0R025*, *R13 *es de *100K 3W* o de *R 3W 0R025*, tambien no veo el valor de *R34* y por ultimo creo que tampoco está *R43*. 

Muchas gracias y perdone las molestias.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 9, 2013)

ap903827 dijo:


> Hola a todos, llevo poco tiempo en el foro y he visto esta fuente la cual me gustaría realizar, a pesar de que ha pasado bastante tiempo desde que se publicó éste articulo quisiera preguntar a *hazard_1998* si podría publicar algunos valores que no reconozco por ejemplo: *R12* no sé si es de *R 3W 0R025*, *R13 *es de *100K 3W* o de *R 3W 0R025*, tambien no veo el valor de *R34* y por ultimo creo que tampoco está *R43*.
> 
> Muchas gracias y perdone las molestias.


estimado AP903827, seguramente estas guiandote en la planilla adjunta del pdf de la placa de potencia para relevar los datos de los componentes, el error que estas cometiendo es tomar los valores de los componentes de la columna indicada como _*FOOTPRINT*_, cuando en realidad, el valor real es el de la columna *Comment*.

la columna Footprint da un listado de los encapsulados usados en el PCB, en el caso de las R de 3W 0R025, es la plantilla de unas resistencias que uso habitualmente y que tienen el mismo tamaño que las de metalfilm de 3W. por eso la confusion del caso. en cuanto a R34 y R12, estas R no tienen un valor definido puesto que son parte del limite de corriente que proteje los transistores de paso, y se calculan de la misma manera que en las protecciones de un amplificador clase AB (es el mismo tipo de circuito).R40 y R43 son resistores de 0.39 ohms. 5W de alambre.


----------



## ap903827 (Abr 10, 2013)

Gracias por responder *hazard_1998*, otra cosa que te quería preguntar es lo siguiente; los +300V vienen solo del puente rectificador o por el contrario vienen ya filtrado con algún condensador electrolitico, si es así que capacidad debería tener este condensador.

Perdona que te haga esta pregunta pero no estoy muy preparado en electrónica.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------

